# stretched hip tendon



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

A few years when I was getting used to clipless pedals I had a low speed sideways fall onto concrete and landed on my hip. I had some sciatic pain at the time but put up with it for too long before getting treatment. A chiropractor fixed the sciaticpain but said the tendon, (from memory the tendon that goes across the hip to hold it in place) had stretched because it had been out of joint for too long. my right hip now clicks when I walk and I experience some pain. It's not too bad but I'd like to get it fixed. Does anyone have any exercise advice or should I go to a physio/chiropractor?

Thanks
Hayden


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sounds like Psoasitis*



Hud said:


> A few years when I was getting used to clipless pedals I had a low speed sideways fall onto concrete and landed on my hip. I had some sciatic pain at the time but put up with it for too long before getting treatment. A chiropractor fixed the sciaticpain but said the tendon, (from memory the tendon that goes across the hip to hold it in place) had stretched because it had been out of joint for too long. my right hip now clicks when I walk and I experience some pain. It's not too bad but I'd like to get it fixed. Does anyone have any exercise advice or should I go to a physio/chiropractor?
> 
> Thanks
> Hayden


I would NOT see a chiropractor, I would certainly go see a good PT!
Hard to say from your brief description, but it sounds a bit like Psoasitis which is a common hip clicking/pain when flexing your hip (kicking or lifting the knee towards the chest).
The symptoms/Sciatica that you describe is usually from either a lower spine dysfunction or even a pelvic asymmetry.

I am not sure what the Chiroquacker was referring to, but it may have been one of the ligaments that was stretched since you referred to "it" as being out of joint too long.

Long stroy short, go see a PT. If the pain gets significantly worse before you see them, go into the Sports/Ortho MD, not Chiro.

Half the time when people write in on these medical issue, they are SO far off base that it is scary! "My Uncle's Mother had the same thing after the war and she drank thirteen glasses of milk a day and raised her seat up 1/2 inch and her hip pain went away".....

There will likely be several responses to follow with the lay person chiming in to say stretch this, drink that, stand on your head.... Just go get some professional help from a good sports PT.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Why would you NOT see a chiropractor Boiseboy? I know chiro's are regarded by most as a lower life form than physio's etc, but I've been going to one since I was a kid and 9 times out of 10 he would fix me on the first visit. Sometimes I'd walk into the room and he'd tell me what was wrong with me, just by observing my posture.
Now I do intend to see a physio because I believe this is appropriate this time, but I get slightly annoyed when people rubbish chiro's as a whole.
I don't want to start a fight but I'd be interested to know why you're strongly against chiro's

Cheers
Hayden


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*The Answer*



Hud said:


> Why would you NOT see a chiropractor Boiseboy? I know chiro's are regarded by most as a lower life form than physio's etc, but I've been going to one since I was a kid and 9 times out of 10 he would fix me on the first visit. Sometimes I'd walk into the room and he'd tell me what was wrong with me, just by observing my posture.
> Now I do intend to see a physio because I believe this is appropriate this time, but I get slightly annoyed when people rubbish chiro's as a whole.
> I don't want to start a fight but I'd be interested to know why you're strongly against chiro's
> 
> ...


Hud, you answered your own question! You have been going to a Chiro for years!
Most chiropractors are great at manipulating, albeit not safely often times, but they fall short in the most important area. Chiro's are their own self referral source, if you don't continually go back to them they go out of business. They, more often then not will not teach the correct means to keep you aligned or healthy for the long term vs the short fix.
A good physio/PT will manip if necessary and then teach you proper tools so that you don't have to come back every week since you were a kid! If it is a spinal issue, they often don't go the extra yard to teach posture, mechanics, stabilization...

The other issue is the fact that in the neuro rehab field we see several patients, like yourself possibly, that go to a chiro for a quick rotational adjustment and end up causing a stroke that could have easily been prevented if tested and manipulated correctly.

I have a teen age pt right now that is completely unstable throughout her cervical spine. After a car accident this summer, her parents brought her in immediately to see the family chiro. She was manipulated three times per week for nearly four months. Any educated PT will tell you that a manip is never performed the first six weeks s/p significant MVA for fear of Vertebral Artery issues. (They just happen to feed blood to the brain)
This young lady is now seing me for significant instabilities, quite possibly worsened by repeated manipulations to the same areas by her chiro. Aftter not getting better for four months she saw her Dr and was referred to PT. After spending a significant amount of time stabilizing her neck she is nearly back to a normal life.

Chiropracors are very good at manipulating if given the proper situation/pt. I myself will evern refer to a chiro if I can't get the motion that I am working on.
Many chrio's get themselves in trouble with what I mentioned above.

That is the long answer to yoru question.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Fair enough. 
Just to clarify a point though when I said I've been going to a chiro for years, I meant once or twice a year for different things. But nevermind...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Similar issues*

I have similar issues, 'cept I don't get/hear the popping when I walk only if I'm lying on my back and raise/then straighten my legs out. Used to carry around a one shoulder strap 25-35lb camera bag which I believe caused this problem. My hips used to go out quite easily, but have gotten much better no. However about 4-5 weeks ago the right hip went out without me realizing it and it wouldn't go back in for about 10 days and caused me some serious back problems. Am seeing a physio about it now and she's trying to help me get the opposite muscles (inner I guess) loosed up. She says I have to my flexibility towards the outside - I can sit in the lotus position very easily, no pain - but cannot sit with my knees together and get my ankles/feet out more than 20 degrees/14" apart when it should be like 45 degrees/2 ft+


----------



## whirlwind (Jul 31, 2006)

a person i'd highly recommend seeing is someone who knows Active Release. I've been going to a doctor of AR for awhile now, and he not only fixes the problem, but teaches how to keep it fixed, and prevent any future problems, by stretching and excersises etc. It's a lot like pt but they work on scar tissue and getting correct motion going on. you may want to research it a little


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

Hud said:


> A few years when I was getting used to clipless pedals I had a low speed sideways fall onto concrete and landed on my hip. I had some sciatic pain at the time but put up with it for too long before getting treatment. A chiropractor fixed the sciaticpain but said the tendon, (from memory the tendon that goes across the hip to hold it in place) had stretched because it had been out of joint for too long. my right hip now clicks when I walk and I experience some pain. It's not too bad but I'd like to get it fixed. Does anyone have any exercise advice or should I go to a physio/chiropractor?
> 
> Thanks
> Hayden


Trade ya


----------

